# Anatolian pups looking for work



## Baustin (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi, I don’t know that I’ve seen this type of post on here before, and I’m sorry if I’ve broken any rules. I submit to the moderators if they need to take this down. BUT, I have a litter of purebred Anatolian pups who will be looking for some more on the job training come Dec 23rd when they turn 12 wks old. They live in western CO with their barnyard friends and two working parents. You can text me at 9 seven oh two seven oh 77 three oh for more info.


----------

